# The Alternative Socionics Typings Thread



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Thanks to the inspiration from @Sixty Nein, an alternative type thread for the socionics is now here. Every other forum seems to have some form of this. So why not?

Feel free to comment on the type of the above user, celebrity typings, etc. 

Come at me, bros.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

ILE because I'm guessing and know next to nothing about Socionics...


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Socionics Typing Rule #35: People who have be assessed as being ILIs yet reject being one has a positive correlation to actually being one. The opposite is equally true.

Edit: Let's all make lists of types for each other. I always found those fun to read.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Sixty Nein said:


> Socionics Typing Rule #35: People who have be assessed as being ILIs yet reject being one has a positive correlation to actually being one. The opposite is equally true.
> 
> Edit: Let's all make lists of types for each other. I always found those fun to read.


Interesting-- well sir I'd say EIE-Ni could work for you, or ILI-Ni. Either way I think DA reasoning fits you from what I've seen, along with being negativist, evolutionary, and deductive (yay for being redundant). 

LSE? Really? Why? I hope you're trolling me with that one. You've always struck me as more Ni-Se. Didn't you also type as SEI or ISFJ at one point (or was it ESFJ)? If so, most of your types seem closely related to that style of thinking, so at least you've nailed that down.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Ananael said:


> Interesting-- well sir I'd say EIE-Ni could work for you, or ILI-Ni. Either way I think DA reasoning fits you from what I've seen, along with being negativist, evolutionary, and deductive (yay for being redundant).
> 
> LSE? Really? Why? I hope you're trolling me with that one. You've always struck me as more Ni-Se. Didn't you also type as SEI or ISFJ at one point (or was it ESFJ)? If so, most of your types seem closely related to that style of thinking, so at least you've nailed that down.


I typed as an ISFJ whenever I wrote that questionnaire. I've simply given up on assessing my MBTI type, as I'm not very interested in that anymore.

If you are refering to the "most ridicolous type that you've been typed as". I should let you know that it was Marissa from The16types place whenever I dumped my questionnaires to see how'd they respond.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Sixty Nein said:


> I typed as an ISFJ whenever I wrote that questionnaire. I've simply given up on assessing my MBTI type, as I'm not very interested in that anymore.
> 
> If you are refering to the "most ridicolous type that you've been typed as". I should let you know that it was Marissa from The16types place whenever I dumped my questionnaires to see how'd they respond.


I see I see. 

But Decisive types that use Dialectical-Algorithmic reasoning definitely work for you. In all seriousness.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Ananael said:


> I see I see.
> 
> But Decisive types that use Dialectical-Algorithmic reasoning definitely work for you. In all seriousness.


I have no idea what the fuck that even means. Particularly in relation to everyone else or something like that.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Sixty Nein said:


> I have no idea what the fuck that even means. Particularly in relation to everyone else or something like that.


Decisive types = Ni-Se valuing types (Beta or Gamma quadra)
Dialectical-Algorithmic cognitive styles = types that have the Reinin traits for Negativism and Process/Evolution. 

When you combine these two criterion, you get EIE and ILI, which is basically what I said in an earlier post.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay. Looking at it, it's fairly clear that my thinking is quite Deductive and Synthetic. Even if his theory about thinking styles might be bunk. That's still sort of neat to realize.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Sixty Nein said:


> Okay. Looking at it, it's fairly clear that my thinking is quite Deductive and Synthetic.


What does that mean?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I have noticed that I am looking for universal answers that could apply to many things instead of a singular tool that works for specific things. As far as my connection between not wanting intermix typology systems, yet I am quite acutely aware that there must be a need for consistency within those systems as well. IE that even though one can be of different types (INTP ILI for example). I would still be likely to call bullshit if one is to type as say an ESE ENTJ. As far as deductive goes, I want to keep the systems as something that describes the essence of an object instead of adding needless bullshit without any real coherency.

Actually my thinking style is not at all Synthetic. What the fuck was I thinking. In fact a better example of a Synthetic thinker would probably be LeaT.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Sixty Nein said:


> As far as deductive goes, I want to keep the systems as something that describes the essence of an object instead of adding needless bullshit without any real coherency.


That is not really what deductive means, at least not colloquially. Deductive means that one seeks out conclusions that follow given premises.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

aestrivex said:


> That is not really what deductive means, at least not colloquially. Deductive means that one seeks out conclusions that follow given premises.


I didn't know what "Deductive", "Analytical" specifically meant as I admittedly have a difficult time removing my own personal definition of them as being mostly positive appraisal of a someone's intellect than something that just defines specific phenomenon. I was using the dictionary.com definition of the 1. specifically to help remove that element away for a better understanding.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Ile


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

SEE-Fi


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

iee


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

Ananael said:


> Decisive types = Ni-Se valuing types (Beta or Gamma quadra)
> Dialectical-Algorithmic cognitive styles = types that have the Reinin traits for Negativism and Process/Evolution.
> 
> When you combine these two criterion, you get EIE and ILI, which is basically what I said in an earlier post.


Is there a thread or website that connects cognitive styles of thinking with quadras and the 16 Socionics types?

Also, do people on PerC tend to line up Socionics introverted types directly with those of MBTI, such as ISTj = ISTJ, or more along the lines of ISTp = ISTJ, or somewhat split them down the middle since there is no correlation?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Meadow said:


> Is there a thread or website that connects cognitive styles of thinking with quadras and the 16 Socionics types?
> 
> Also, do people on PerC tend to line up Socionics introverted types directly with those of MBTI, such as ISTj = ISTJ, or more along the lines of ISTp = ISTJ, or somewhat split them down the middle since there is no correlation?


As far as functions to IE's goes, ISTJ is often paired with ISTp, yes. But some people don't think they have to transfer over at all, and there are a few ISTPs that could be typed as ISTp I suppose. 

Some of Gulenko's cognitive styles are outlined here: Gulenko Cognitive Styles - Wikisocion
And the 16types forum has a lot of decent articles on socionics subjects. Wikisocion is also a good starting point to get a basic understanding of socionics.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Sixty Nein said:


> If you are refering to the "most ridicolous type that you've been typed as". I should let you know that it was Marissa from The16types place whenever I dumped my questionnaires to see how'd they respond.


From what I gathered, nobody in 16T community takes Maritsa's typings seriously. She sounds like a nice girl, but her typings are so bizarre that I wouldn't put much stock into what type she declares for you. She has some favorite types into which she types people. 

She types many guys as LSE and SLI (as her dual and activity partners) and any girl that argues against her as SEE (her supervisor).


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Is there a thread or website that connects cognitive styles of thinking with quadras and the 16 Socionics types?


I've made this thread about types and thinking styles: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/127992-forms-thinking.html
There is a further explanation of some of the dichotomies involved in cog-styles: Reinin Dichotomies



> Also, do people on PerC tend to line up Socionics introverted types directly with those of MBTI, such as ISTj = ISTJ, or more along the lines of ISTp = ISTJ, or somewhat split them down the middle since there is no correlation?


From my own research, attempting to make best fit correlations between MBTI and Socionics, it turned out that Socionics flips the j/p letter for introverted types while extraverted types stay the same. 

Thus an INTJ in MBTI is likely to be INTp in Socionics, and INTP will likely be INTj, while ENTp is likely to stay the same, ENTp. Here are some polls that confirm this: 
INTJ INTp ~70% of INTJs type as INTp, ILI
ENTP ENTp ~70% of ENTPs typed as ENTp, ILE
INTP INTj ~57% of INTPs typed as INTj, LII

Which is not surprising considering that definitions of information elements aren't significant different between MBTI and Socionics.


----------

